# Ideal size inner tube for tubing



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 4, 2013)

Bought some inner tubes from agri supply last year for floating down the river. They are not ideal. You need a size that you don't tend to slip through the center but an outer size big enough to rest your back. Anybody know of a particular size that fits well?


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jun 4, 2013)

We used to go to a big truck tire repair shop and get those that go in the big truck tires.. They used to be cheap.. Haven't tubed in 15 year.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Bought some inner tubes from agri supply last year for floating down the river. They are not ideal. You need a size that you don't tend to slip through the center but an outer size big enough to rest your back. Anybody know of a particular size that fits well?



Depends, how big a fella are you. I am 6'3'' and cant fit comfortable in anything but a semi size tube.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 5, 2013)

Party on!  http://www.cozydays.com/pool-beach/...nd-1065.html?gclid=CIDpksvrzLcCFVRo7Aod5h8Acw


----------



## ronmac13 (Jun 5, 2013)

We have this one, it makes for a pretty comfortable float.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0051_87371_-1__?N=818132224&Ntt=intex&Ntk=All

single tube

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...051_638703_-1__?N=818132224&Ntt=intex&Ntk=All


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 5, 2013)

ronmac13 said:


> We have this one, it makes for a pretty comfortable float.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0051_87371_-1__?N=818132224&Ntt=intex&Ntk=All
> 
> ...


 I almost lost my life over one of those pvc tubes....not me ever again. its old school 1/4 rubber or nothing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I also lost my life over one of those pvc tubes....not me ever again. its old school 1/4 rubber or nothing.





Lost your life? 

Miracles never cease. Welcome back from the dead.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 5, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I also lost my life over one of those pvc tubes....not me ever again. its old school 1/4 rubber or nothing.



Sinclair, is there any way you haven't gotten hurt?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lost your life?
> 
> Miracles never cease. Welcome back from the dead.



Stupid auto correct is going to get me banded. almost


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sinclair, is there any way you haven't gotten hurt?


 I have a gift But I tend to do in ways that are not even on google. I will say putting in the Hooch after record floods is not a good idea.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's really not hard judging tube sizes. First just imagine what size wheel you would be more comfortable sitting in. When tubes are inflated the inner part of the tube basically stays the same as the diameter of the tube increases with more air. For children a boat trailer size tube will work. (You don't want them falling through the center). For adults a regular size pickup truck tube works well or a semi tube for the larger folks. Tractor tubes work great for tubing behind the boat also. My last float was just over seven hours. Three would have been plenty. I'll never do seven again. You can also cut a round piece of plywood, drill a few holes in it and tie in the center with ropes if you want a platform.

Happy tubing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2013)

Go cart tubes....one around each arm and leg and inflate.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go cart tubes....one around each arm and leg and inflate.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go cart tubes....one around each arm and leg and inflate.





Never thought of that.


----------



## specialk (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go cart tubes....one around each arm and leg and inflate.



This actually works, but i have to use atv tubes cause i got huge muscles...its a curse


----------



## T.P. (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Go cart tubes....one around each arm and leg and inflate.



They great for floating, make me walk funny
though.


----------

